# B&S Go Kart motor



## kmart164 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys, new here, and it looks like i can get some good help.

Well, first off, me and my friend have a 15+ yr old go kart w/ a 5hp briggs Fun Power motor.


It wouldn't run at all, so.....



I removed the top end, sprayed carb cleaner on the piston and valves, scraped w/ a wire brush, repeated about 5 times, thus removing about an 1/8 of an inch if built up carbon deposits. The throttle cable is also rusted so much that it came apart at the pedal. I have anew one, but i haven't put it on yet.

Now it runs, Roughly, and for the most, aout anywhere from 10-35 seconds.

Now i bought a new spark plug, because the old one got wet when i was rinsing it of carb cleaner. I also bought some Super tech (wal-Mart) fuel injector and carb cleaner fuel additive.

BUT, i don't know why it wont idle. 

Could it be that there's no throttle cable yet?
Carb's messed up?
The airbox (intake) bolts were super soft, and deformed when i used a tight fitting socket. so i couldn't get to the carb. 

Changed the gas, Haven't put in the new plug, (although the Go kart is making good spark, i held the wire, and i was shocked, felt like a #2 shock on my dog's electric collar. pretty decent shock)

Haven't put in the fuel additive, but i have to use engine starting fluid to get it running, everytime!.

ANY HELP WOULD BE EXTREMELY APPRECIATED!!

Thank You, Kyle


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hope you got those bolts put back with the proper torque when you reassembled the top of that engine. Since you have to use starting fluid to get it running, that is an indication that you aren't getting enough fuel to the engine. Is there a filter anyplace? Most likely you are going to have to find a way to get that carb apart and clean it out manually. While carb cleaner can help some, it just does not do the job that you can do by getting in there and taking it all apart to take that dirt and gum out of there. That would be my suggestion.


----------



## kmart164 (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, i can try to do it in a ouple of weeks, you know divorced parents, diff houses


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I understand. Take that carb off and make sure that the carb is cleaned and the lines are clear (not blocked) between the gas tank and the engine. Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## kmart164 (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, cool, but do you think that the spark plug might have something to do with it?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

A clean new spark plug can always help, but most likely, your problem (the worst one) lies with it not getting an adequate and steady gas flow. That is my opinion.


----------



## kmart164 (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, thanks, i'll try it


----------



## wildkingcobra (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Kmart164

I just had a world of trouble with my B&S mower. I found this site really helped in buying the right parts and doing some troubleshooting.

Hope it helps

http://faqs.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/faqs.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3443

Hope it goes well for you
wildkingcobra


----------

